# guppy has "bumps" under the skin



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

pink irregular areas in the muscle of the grey fish. One is on her side and is making her side stick out. The skin is not broken.
Do not look like cysts!
These are home bred so it is not that I have added any new fish to this tank.
I do water changes every 2 weeks and she is in a tank with her sisters. They all look fine. She is in no particular distress and has a healthy appetite. 
My internet search perhaps indicates it is a sporozoa muscle problem-- but who really knows:?: 
She is currently in quarantine.
I have has fish with internal cysts that were round and they disappeareed by them selves, but these patches are irregular in shape and look totally different.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, Thanks. I had looked at that site and came up with the sporozoa idea. 
She does not act ill and I can't imagine why she would have this. She is home bred- actually about the 5th generation of my own fish and so nothing has been added to the tanks from out side.
Also She is what I would call a balloon guppy. Her mom was a big bellied fish even when not pregnant- but I doubt if that has anything to do with these pink patches. 
They are irregular in shape.I have added some Jungle parasite tab to the tank "just in case" it is some other parasite as the one closest to her front fin seems to be coming to a head.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she died in the night. Started to breathe hard even tho she swam around and ate ok. oddly enough her twin sister has suddenly become ill in a different tank. She is panting and darker in color than she should be. lying on the bottom of her jar she is in.
She doesn't have any swellings in the muscle.
Both are balloon guppies and are only about 8 months old.


----------

